# Butt sniffer



## DMTWI (Dec 15, 2009)

Who's that sniffing my butt?


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Handsome American Bully! *


----------



## DMTWI (Dec 15, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Handsome American Bully! *


Thanks, he's lots of fun! Curious about the term 'American Bully' though? He's actually a rescue dog so we don't know his entire story, I figured him an AmStaff or APBT. So what exactly do people consider the American Bully?


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 15, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Thanks, he's lots of fun! Curious about the term 'American Bully' though? He's actually a rescue dog so we don't know his entire story, I figured him an AmStaff or APBT. So what exactly do people consider the American Bully?


"American Bully" is the name that is being given to the very large or oversized dogs that were once known as American Pit Bull Terriers.  For many years, unscrupulous breeders tried to sell these as "rare giant Pit Bulls", and concealed the fact that they'd achieved this size by crossbreeding APBT's with various Mastiff breeds, especially the Cane Corso, Neopolitan Mastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux and American Bulldog.   Most American Bully Dogs are either blue, blue brindle(like your boy here), blue-fawn or red-nose, since those colors are very common in most of the breeds that went into their make-up, with the exception of the American Bulldog.  It's not uncommon to see merle-patterned American Bullies, too, which tend to be a bit taller and rangier, a testiment to the recent and frequent infusions of Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog genes, although the con artist breeders still often insist these are "rare merle Pit Bulls", in spite of the fact this dominant pattern has never historically occured in the American Pit Bull Terrier or any of the types of dog that went into its original make-up in the British Isle.  Some American Bully Dog breeders are now at least owning up to cross-breeding, but try to claim it's a cross of APBT and AmStaff, failing to realize that the AmStaff is just basically a show-bred version of the APBT-no other breed went into the American Staffordshire Terrier; every single one is a direct descendant of UKC and/or ADBA-registered American Pit Bull Terriers.  Also, the AKC AmStaff standard calls for a male dog to be ideally 18 1/2 inches at the shoulder, with the height and weight being proportional, which roughly works out to a 40-50 pound dog, if it's in condition.  You aren't going to get a bunch of 85-120 pound dogs by mating two 40-pound dogs.  American Bullies are basically a Mastiff-type dog, while the APBT/AmStaff is a TERRIER with some "bulldog" characteristics, the term "bulldog" here NOT referring to the well-known English Bulldog with the smashed-in face.

pitbulllady


----------



## equuskat (Dec 15, 2009)

pitbulllady: GREAT description.  Thanks.


----------



## Teal (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ya beat me to it!

Yup, that's about it  

American Bullies are being recognized as their own breed now.. http://www.abkcdogs.org/ 

In my book, the dogs are pretty distinguishable... 

American Pit Bull Terrier





(Morgan, from www.rokiereds.com)

American Staffordshire Terrier





(Mystic, from www.mountbrieramstaffs.com)

American Bully - they come in American Bully, and "shorty bull" styles
Regular American Bully





(Havoc, from www.muglestonspitbullfarm.com)

"Shorty bull" style





(Brix, from www.suarezbullskennels.com)

And there you have it! lol 
(Please note, using a picture from them doesn't mean I endorse or condone any of the above kennels  ) *


----------



## Sukai94 (Dec 16, 2009)

equuskat said:


> pitbulllady: GREAT description.  Thanks.


+1 on that!

I love the 40lb game-bred firecrackers 

With that said you have a very beautiful and very happy looking American Bully. THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! for rescuing a bully. Our shelter has way too many of them. I am sure he is a great pet 

Who is the puppy? Do her little ears stick up like that always or is that just because she is tilting her head down?


----------



## DMTWI (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info and pics everyone, I appreciate it. I think I've got a little better understanding of the American Bully now. Sorry, I don't know any info. on the puppy in the pic I posted. Likes to sniff though...


----------



## Sukai94 (Dec 28, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Thanks for the info and pics everyone, I appreciate it. I think I've got a little better understanding of the American Bully now. Sorry, I don't know any info. on the puppy in the pic I posted. Likes to sniff though...



Doesn't matter if you know what breed he is. I am so happy you gave him a loving home. Thank you!


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jan 1, 2010)

That's one way to make a new friend .


----------



## Mina (Jan 6, 2010)

What a sweet looking baby bull!!!!!  A definite cutie pie!


----------

